
Jumping Ship for Career Progression - M0dev
https://programmerfriend.com/jumping-ship/?ref=hcknws
======
M0dev
Thinking about my own career progression so far I came up with the following
post.TLDR: I have no clue.

What is your opinion and experience about switching jobs never/once/every 6
months during your first 5/10 years?

